#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  PARA QUEM DESEJA FAZER O THUNDER-CACHE

## kyanbatera

Olá pessoal achei esse material 
e achei super importante colocar aqui no forun para todos que desejam uzar o Thunder-Cache,
ele é feito Ubuntu, super ilustrativo o material é nota 10.

----------


## keniocesar

Vlw baixando pra conferir!

----------


## salvato

> valew pela iniciativa!!!


Montei um pra min mas não consigo deixar ele transparente, como posso fazer isso?

----------


## exclusivenet

> Olá pessoal achei esse material 
> e achei super importante colocar aqui no forun para todos que desejam uzar o Thunder-Cache,
> ele é feito Ubuntu, super ilustrativo o material é nota 10.


Amigos, parabéns pelo materiall ..

uma duvida, seguindo esse manual, ja estarei instalando o thunder com a correção dos videos do youtube, que agora são do googlevideos ?

Att
Helder

----------


## kyanbatera

> Amigos, parabéns pelo materiall ..
> 
> uma duvida, seguindo esse manual, ja estarei instalando o thunder com a correção dos videos do youtube, que agora são do googlevideos ?
> 
> Att
> Helder


 
depois que você concluir a instalação do thunder você terá que instalar os plugins só baixar no THUNDERCACHE.ORG

----------


## caraipe

Que o Senhor Jesus possa continuar lhe abençoando,

Grato pelo apoio, 

vou ver esse mateiral pois estou querendo colocar em meu provedor esse material

Grato.

----------


## fronteirams

Boa Noite amigos, pessoal acesse o forum do thunder e se registre &bull; P
olhe a versao gratuita e a versao 3.0 e a melhor gratuita lançada ate agora, depois dela tem a 3.1 que vc pode conseguir junto aos consultores do thunder e tbm tem a 4.0 que e paga, R$ xxx pela aquisiçao depios xxx a mensalidade.

----------


## mktguaruja

Conversei com o minelli a 3.1 ta otimaaa, logo logo irei instalar so to em duvida entre a 3.1 ou 4 xD, mais vo instalar logo para ver c economico link e da uma velocidade aqui. 

t+

----------


## Nando

pessoal qual a configuração minima pra instalar o serve? traquilo tentei ne uma maquina bem fraca so pra testar e nao consegui, queria saber se a maquina influência na instalação?

----------


## fronteirams

Certo, muito bom a 3.1, tenho aqui e tbm instalo ela. para quem precisar so adicionar no msn.
[email protected]

----------


## guarana

vlw vou conferir o material

----------


## mktguaruja

Pessoal aqui tem um bom materia criado por Rodrigo Minelli, um materia excelente que é a configuração do Thundercache3. 
&bull; Ver T

----------


## marcoveck

Falando em cache,qual seria a velocidade ideal para o cliente,criar um uma pouco maior para cache e outro para a rede externa,será que é possível ??

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo o que você quer seria o cachefull, o cliente a 400k, acessando o proxy a 2megas, lembrando que é somente arquivos em proxy, isso melhora bastante a navegação dos cliente, sensação que ta com mais de 400k.

----------


## marcoveck

> Amigo o que você quer seria o cachefull, o cliente a 400k, acessando o proxy a 2megas, lembrando que é somente arquivos em proxy, isso melhora bastante a navegação dos cliente, sensação que ta com mais de 400k.


isso mesmo,nao tem nada a ver,né

----------

